# Bird bath & pin feather questions



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

I've noticed my pet pigeon used the bird bath 4 the 1st time but only while it was raining, is there a reason why they do that? Does rain remind them 2 bathe the rest of their feathers, Cody looked like he was having fun too 

& would a pigeon like it if u pat them on their pin feathers? If the pin feather make them itchy?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My particular pigeon is very cuddly and loves nothing more than being petted and having her head scratched, and when she has pin feathers, she can sit on my lap forever and have me scratch her head and neck to help loosen the sheaths. You can try it and see if your pigeon likes it, too. Maggie takes a bath whenever she gets the notion and a bowl with water in it is always available. She probably takes a bath three or four times a week, and it doesn't have to be raining for her to want a bath. She's also very interested in MY bath and likes to sit on the edge of the tub and supervise.


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

Sometimes when I pat Cody he makes his back go flat & looks like it's a massage  
When Cody was a baby, I got him 2 go near the shower 2 get him used 2 being near water & a couple of times he did the cute wing lifting & leaning pose when he got water on him, 2day he was hooting (vooo) 4 attention 2 be pat & held.


----------

